# OsTV store sur le web ?



## Gorgo (2 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour à tous !

Est-ce que quelqu'un sait si il y a moyen de voir les applis disponible pour l'Apple TV 4 mais sur un ordi, pas sur l'AppTV directement...?

Dans iTunes nous avons les app iPhone et iPad mais pas AppleTV

Une idée ?


----------



## Gérard Ceccaldi (4 Novembre 2015)

Pas encore disponible mais tu peux voir toutes les apps sur la recherche de l'ATV4 : tu recherche A, puis B, puis C, jusqu'à Z. Il n'y en pas beaucoup, pour l'instant, et la plupart sont nazes, genre feu de cheminée, calcul d'ovulation, vieux jeux pourris des années 80 ou chaines TV spécialisées américaines.


----------

